# 

## recar

Witam,
Potrzebuję zamontować (najlepiej bezprzewodowo) zestaw kilku kamer wokół domu...maksymalnie cztery.
Na allegro jest od groma tego typu sprzętu i ciężko się połapać laikowi który z tych chińskich cudeniek będzie najlepszy  :wink: 

Znalazłem takie dwa zestawy i prosiłbym znawców tematu o opinie. Interesuje mnie aby obraz był w miarę ostry (widoczne tablice rej. i postać wyglądająca jak człowiek a nie zlepek pixeli), dobrze by było gdyby w nocy też było coś widać przynajmniej na kilka metrów. Dodatkowo właśnie istotne jest dla mnie to aby był oddzielny niezależny ekran na którym można bezpośrednio oglądać obraz z kamer na żywo.

http://allegro.pl/sterr-zestaw-bezpr...438779917.html

http://allegro.pl/monitoring-hd-bezp...499479588.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekkolcon

1) Kamery tego typu są zwykle szerokokątne. Już po paru metrach od kamery rejestracji raczej nie zobaczysz.
2) Zestaw z Eltroxa jest lepszy, bo kamery mają większą rozdzielczość. Ta druga tylko VGA
3) Jak faktycznie chcesz coś zobaczyć to kamera najlepiej z optycznym zoomem i jakością nagrywania 1920x1080, uprzedzam, z optycznym zoomem będzie droga

w Eltrox znalazłem np. coś takiego: http://www.eltrox.pl/monitoring/moni...80p-ip139.html
a zestawy masz tu: http://www.eltrox.pl/monitoring/moni...estawy-ip.html
Kup IP i kamery nie mniej niż 1920x1080 - obecnie inaczej szkoda kasy.

----------


## recar

> 1)
> w Eltrox znalazłem np. coś takiego: http://www.eltrox.pl/monitoring/moni...80p-ip139.html


Faktycznie te zestawy wyglądają o wiele lepiej od tych które podałem tylko mają jedną zasadniczą wadę (jak dla mnie oczywiście). Zależało mi na tym aby był w zestawie mały wyświetlacz (7-10") w którym będę miał podgląd na żywo i żeby nie ciągnąć tych kabli po całym domu. Oczywiście jak nie znajdę bezprzewodowych to pewnie będę musiał na kablu puścić instalację.

Może ktoś jednak posiada/posiadał te podane przeze mnie zestawy i może coś więcej napisać...czy to szajs kompletny i szkoda kasy czy dadzą radę do zastosowań domowych?

----------


## AviCloud

> Faktycznie te zestawy wyglądają o wiele lepiej od tych które podałem tylko mają jedną zasadniczą wadę (jak dla mnie oczywiście). Zależało mi na tym aby był w zestawie mały wyświetlacz (7-10") w którym będę miał podgląd na żywo i żeby nie ciągnąć tych kabli po całym domu. Oczywiście jak nie znajdę bezprzewodowych to pewnie będę musiał na kablu puścić instalację.


Polecam zapoznać się z usługą http://avicloud.pl. Oferuje ona możliwość nagrywania do chmury oraz darmowego podglądu obrazu zarówno na komputerze jak i telefonie, czy tablecie - potrzebujesz jedynie dostępu do internetu.
Co do samych kamer to uważam, że powinieneś się zastanowić z jakich odległości jakie szczegóły będą dla Ciebie istotne i w ten sposób przeliczyć rozdzielczość. Co do kamer Wi-Fi to proponuje użycia zwykłych kamer IP najlepiej z PoE i podłączenie ich do routera PoE z Wi-Fi ponieważ różnie jest z zasięgami kamer z WiFi, a tak masz możliwość osobiście dobrania sobie modelu z odpowiednim zasięgiem a przewody na zewnątrz raczej aż tak bardzo nie bolą.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Oczywiście jak nie znajdę bezprzewodowych to pewnie będę musiał na kablu puścić instalację.


Jak masz możliwość przeciągnięcia kabli to nawet nie zastanawiaj się nad bezprzewodówką, a już na pewno nie nad tanią, chińską bezprzewodówką. Gwarantuję problemy w działaniu i stabilności połączenia. Jak kupisz tani router WiFi to też lubi zwisnąć lub chwilowo ograniczyć transfer.




> Może ktoś jednak posiada/posiadał te podane przeze mnie zestawy i może coś więcej napisać...czy to szajs kompletny i szkoda kasy czy dadzą radę do zastosowań domowych?


To chińczyk z tej dolnej półki cenowej. Pytanie czy ma to działać u ciebie dwa lata czy 10 lat. W tanich kamerach dosyć szybko wysiadają diody IR do podświetlenia nocnego bo zwykle nie mają stablilizacji zasilania i kiepskiej jakości diody, a do tego optyka jest kiepskiej jakości. Jeśli chodzi o produkty z Eltrox to AVTech czy BCS to już taki trochę lepszy chińczyk. 

Jak chcesz widzieć rejestrację to polecam zainteresować się raczej wyższą rozdzielczością. Teraz standardem powoli staje się już 4 - 5 Mpx, oczywiście nie kupisz takiego kompletu 4 kamer z rej. za 2 czy 3 tysiące. Tak czy inaczej ważna jest odległość kamery od obiektu oraz jak słusznie zauważył kolega jacekkolcon szerokość patrzenia obiektywu.




> Polecam zapoznać się z usługą http://avicloud.pl. Oferuje ona możliwość nagrywania do chmury oraz darmowego podglądu obrazu zarówno na komputerze jak i telefonie, czy tablecie - potrzebujesz jedynie dostępu do internetu.


Jakbym miał jedną kamerę o rozdzielczości 1Mpx na obiekcie, których się już raczej nie stosuje, to może zastanowiłbym się na takim rozwiązaniem. Jeśli mają to być 4 kamery co najmniej 2 lub co gorsza 4 lub 5 Mpx to wtopa na całej linii.

----------


## AviCloud

> Jakbym miał jedną kamerę o rozdzielczości 1Mpx na obiekcie, których się już raczej nie stosuje, to może zastanowiłbym się na takim rozwiązaniem. Jeśli mają to być 4 kamery co najmniej 2 lub co gorsza 4 lub 5 Mpx to wtopa na całej linii.


Jak najbardziej zgadzam się z Tobą, przy 4 kamerach HD rzeczywiście staje się problemem łącze - wyższych rozdzielczości rejestracji nie obsługuje ta usługa - również z uwagi na ewentualnie wymaganą przepustowość łącza. Niemniej czasem warto się zastanowić, czy aby na pewno jest to nam potrzebne  :smile: . Czaem i 1Mpix się przyda do chmury puścić - np. w pomieszczeniu z rejestratorem.

----------


## donkichotdon

Zapis w chmurze, czyli gdzie, u kogo, na jakich zasadach i z jakim poziomem bezpieczeństwa? 
Wybacz, ale jeżeli już to na swój serwer, oczywiście przy założeniu że jest to zapis dodatkowy.

----------


## jupiterek96

Teraz w zasadzie wszystko zapisuje się w chmurze, co dla mnie jest bez sensu.  
Co do samych kamer, to faktycznie kamery z IP mają lepszy widok. Mimo, że mieszkam w starym wieżowcu także zastanawiałem się nad takim rozwiązaniem. W moim bloku jest bardzo długi korytarz, a okolica nie za ciekawa. Ja niestety nie znam się aż tak na kamerkach by samodzielnie je kupić więc uderzyłem z tym do firmy ochroniarskiej (http://impuls24.pl/). Takie firmy zazwyczaj mają bardzo wiele zastosowań w monitoringu i sami wszystko montują i konserwują.
Po rozmowie z fachowcami zrezygnowałem jednak z kamerek, a postawiłem na system alarmowy (czujki ruchu). Od jakiegoś czasu (dopiero!) mamy zamontowany domofon, a na klatce schodowej jest kamera. Ogólna ochrona trochę nam wzrosła, ale domofony niestety często się psują. Dobry alarm nie jest zły.

----------


## mistalova

Trabant tez jest lepszy od mercedesa - mniej rzeczy moze sie w nim popsuc.
A na serio, to po pierwsze jesli juz musisz wciskac tutaj reklame, to chociaz zerknij w kalendarz - mamy juz 2017 rok...

----------


## karina4

Czesc! Chciałabym dowiedzieć sic co polecacie do monitoringu domu wolnostojącego? Chodzi mi o sprzęt nie jakiś z górnej półki, cos przeciętnego, gdzie można w miarę odczytać obraz. Jestem totalnym laikiem w tym temacie... Dlatego mam jeszcze jedno pytanie... Jakie są możliwości przesłania zapisu z takiej kamery na odległość, tylko poprzez internet? Czy są jakieś sposoby przesyłu przez GPS?  :smile:  Czy bez podpięcia do internetu zostaje mi tylko zapis obrazu na dysk? 
Wiem, że moje pytania są tutaj dla większości osób retoryczne..., ale dla mnie to niestety "czarna magia" :smile: 

Dzięki z góry :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Chodzi mi o sprzęt nie jakiś z górnej półki, cos przeciętnego, gdzie można w miarę odczytać obraz.



https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/JOOAN...290682138.html




> Jakie są możliwości przesłania zapisu z takiej kamery na odległość, tylko poprzez internet?


Zależy od odległości i dostępnych sieci. Ale praktycznie to Internet, jak chcesz poza swoją działką mieć podgląd.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Czesc! Chciałabym dowiedzieć sic co polecacie do monitoringu domu wolnostojącego? Chodzi mi o sprzęt nie jakiś z górnej półki, cos przeciętnego, gdzie można w miarę odczytać obraz. Jestem totalnym laikiem w tym temacie... Dlatego mam jeszcze jedno pytanie... Jakie są możliwości przesłania zapisu z takiej kamery na odległość, tylko poprzez internet? Czy są jakieś sposoby przesyłu przez GPS?  Czy bez podpięcia do internetu zostaje mi tylko zapis obrazu na dysk? 
> Wiem, że moje pytania są tutaj dla większości osób retoryczne..., ale dla mnie to niestety "czarna magia"
> 
> Dzięki z góry


HikVision DS-2CD2342WD-I 
Może wygląda dziwnie ale cena znośna jak za dużą rozdzielczość, fajny WDR (niweluje duże różnice w kontraście obrazu np. widać co jest w cieniu), nie ma problemu z pajęczynami i zabrudzeniami w nocy. Po miesiącu używania masz czysty obraz w nocy. W normalnych kamerach kopułkowych jak jest włączona podczerwień to zaraz widać każde zabrudzenia, pajęczyny itp. Tu dioda jest obok i nie ma takiego efektu.

Kamery kupione w PL niby mają możliwość korzystania z chmury, więc i jest dostęp przez neta. Nigdy nie testowałem. Jednak jak masz w domu VPNa, to spokojnie można się podłączyć i używać apki na telefon do podglądu. To raczej standard i kamery mają osobny kanał o mniejszej rozdzielczości tylko do podglądu więc z komórki śmiga.

Kamery mają slot na kartę SD, gdzie można zapisywać obraz. O ile nikt jej nie zabierze, to sprawdza się to dobrze. Jednak najlepiej kupić NVRa tej samej firmy co producenta kamer i tam je zapisywać na dysk.

----------


## Kemotxb

Można kupić kamerę IP (zewnętrzną, wewnętrzną), router z wyjściem usb, modem usb 3G (lub lte ale te są niestety drogie), kartę SIM z pakietem netu, całość skonfigurować i masz podgląd na żywo, zapis na karcie SD, powiadomienia na email i telefon. Ja tak mam na razie w fazie testów. Można też kupić fotopułapkę na kartę SIM, dostajemy powiadomienie mms na telefon, zapis na SD. Niektóre kamery IP mają ONVIF dzięki czemu możliwa jest współpraca z rejestratorem. Komunikację przez wifi raczej omijać, co po kablu to po kablu

----------


## joop*

każdy poleca kamery jakie popadnie. Ale nie napisałeś paru podstawowych informacji:

Jakie masz oświetlenie wokół domu? Jak grube masz ściany oraz ile ich jest w drodze do najdalszej kamery.
I jaka jest odległośc między np rejestratorem i kamerami. 

Od tego zacznijmy - wtedy coś się dobierze. 

Oczywiście ważną kwestią jest gdzie mieszasz Bo jak wokół masz dużo sieci WIFI (czyli bloki, lub dużo domów) to też inaczej trzeba do tego podchodzić.

----------


## vascode

> HikVision DS-2CD2342WD-I 
> Może wygląda dziwnie ale cena znośna jak za dużą rozdzielczość, fajny WDR (niweluje duże różnice w kontraście obrazu np. widać co jest w cieniu), nie ma problemu z pajęczynami i zabrudzeniami w nocy. Po miesiącu używania masz czysty obraz w nocy. W normalnych kamerach kopułkowych jak jest włączona podczerwień to zaraz widać każde zabrudzenia, pajęczyny itp. Tu dioda jest obok i nie ma takiego efektu.
> 
> Kamery kupione w PL niby mają możliwość korzystania z chmury, więc i jest dostęp przez neta. Nigdy nie testowałem. Jednak jak masz w domu VPNa, to spokojnie można się podłączyć i używać apki na telefon do podglądu. To raczej standard i kamery mają osobny kanał o mniejszej rozdzielczości tylko do podglądu więc z komórki śmiga.
> 
> Kamery mają slot na kartę SD, gdzie można zapisywać obraz. O ile nikt jej nie zabierze, to sprawdza się to dobrze. Jednak najlepiej kupić NVRa tej samej firmy co producenta kamer i tam je zapisywać na dysk.


zrobiłem kilka takich zestawów w sklepach, na działkach itp.
najczęściej w układzie kamera + router GSM z kartą SIM i jakimśtam pakietem GB, w kamerze karta microSD...
chmura działa.... bez zarzutu, na kompie czy smartfonie, podgląd online czy przeglądanie zapisów - bez problemów
jeśli nie ma potrzeby stosować rejestratora to dość dobre rozwiązanie

----------


## joop*

> HikVision DS-2CD2342WD-I 
>  nie ma problemu z pajęczynami i zabrudzeniami w nocy. Po miesiącu używania masz czysty obraz w nocy. W normalnych kamerach kopułkowych jak jest włączona podczerwień to zaraz widać każde zabrudzenia, pajęczyny itp. Tu dioda jest obok i nie ma takiego efektu.


Sorry ale miesiąc używania tych kamer to nie czas żeby wyciągać takie szeroko zakrojone wnioski.
Każda kamera z oświetlaczem IR- generuje ciepło - na które wejdzie pająk! 
Aktualnie jest jesień - więc pająki "spieprzają" do domów. Zobaczysz co się będzie działo na wiosnę - będziesz miał pająki itp przed kamerą.

Są na to sposoby - jak będziesz na wiosnę pisać o tym - to pomożemy  :smile: 

Co do karty SD - to jest to rozwiązanie totalnie nie nadające się od monitoringu 24H. Nadaje się tylko wtedy jak masz nagrywanie po pare h dziennie.
Karty SD - po 2-3 miesiącach szybko łapią bad-sektory - a kamery które nie mają korekcji bad-sektorów potrafią się wieszać... 
I co to za monitoring ?

Po pół roku coś się dzieje pod domem, wchodzisz na kamerę a tam kamera zawieszona - nie nagrywa - bo karta padła.

Więc albo się bawimy w zabawki i półśrodki - i przyjmujemy że sprzęt może nam przestać nagrywać wtedy kiedy tego najbardziej potrzebujemy.
Albo bawimy się w sprzęt profesjonalny który jest do tego przeznaczony - i działa 24H.

----------


## Adam626

> HikVision DS-2CD2342WD-I nie ma problemu z pajęczynami i zabrudzeniami w nocy. Po miesiącu używania masz czysty obraz w nocy. W normalnych kamerach kopułkowych jak jest włączona podczerwień to zaraz widać każde zabrudzenia, pajęczyny itp. Tu dioda jest obok i nie ma takiego efektu..


Dzieki Andrzeju za tą opinię, własnie zastanawialem się nad ta kamerą ale nie znalazłem nigdzie takiej opinii.

Faktycznie IR w kamerach na zewnatrz jest zwykle bezużyteczna ze względu na pająki i nie nadaje się do wykorzystania. Nie pomaga nawet płyn na pająki (efekt na kilka dni)

----------


## Merxer

Zastanawiam się czy takie kamery bezprzewodowe sprawdzą się jako kamery przemysłowe? Potrzebny mi jest duży zasięg oraz dobry obraz. Jak to wygląda z przesyłem? Testował ktoś i może powiedzieć coś więcej?

----------


## Adam626

dobre kamery zazwyczaj nie maja wifi

----------


## Adam626

Ktos uzywa w ogole takich kamer 2MP za 4kpln? Moze tylko korporacje ktore to kupuja za pol lub 1/3 ceny. Jeszcze ile pradu pobiera bo ma grzałke. HIKVSION za ulamek tej ceny i 4MP.

----------


## Adam626

I hikvision z 5W pobiera max z IR. a w dzien pewie ze 3W Powiedzmy przy 10kamerach pobor mocy zaczyna miec spore znaczenie

----------

